# topping and replanting???



## Poser (Oct 26, 2006)

hey all,  first of all i would like to say hello to everyone and thank everyone for all the info on the boards, its been much help. anyways i have been searching and i havent found much info on it but i was just curious is it possible to top a plant and replant the top? the reason why i'd like to do this is because ive been experimenting with different things and types of systems. my current system i'm using is similar to "Fictions"  its a bubblefonic/DWC system with 4 bag seed mother plants in one res. under a single 400 hps. which i take cuttings from every so often and clone them in a DIY bubbler and then transfer them to rockwool cubes. The reason why i was curious is because my plants are getting way to big, especially one in particular which is about 4ft tall and its blocking a decent amount of light towards the other plants. i was reading that you shouldnt top the plant more that twice and shouldnt top more than a 3rd of the plant. so i was planning on topping about a 3rd of the plant to let the others catch up and replanting the topped section since it has a ton of beautiful bud sites and it would be a waste to just lose them. thanks for any info anyone might have and sorry for such a long post. lol


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

1st. I have topped a mother a lot more than once. Tipped, pruned and tied. So you can in fact do it more than once.

I would not take the top third and clone the whole thing. I would cut each branch (bud site) and clone those. and the very top. So if you took the top two node. You should be able to get 5 cutting. (4 branches and the top). I think trying to root the whole thing would be hard. But good plant husbandry dictates that taking the lower branched is better for cuttings. So if you have to top. I would only take the first node. Or maybe down to the second node from the top. I'd also consider LST. Which in effect would create a lot more branches to use for propagation.

Also throwing out some cuttings is not wasting. Either you have the room or you don't. That mother will grow more. I have thrown out a bunch of cuttings. Jsut trying to keep the mom managable. I think thats why a lot of folks keep mothers in soil. Easier to manage size.

edit: I moved this over to our advanced section. This is high stress training so more specific to this section.


----------



## Poser (Oct 26, 2006)

hey thanks for the response mutt. room isnt really too much of a factor for me, because i do have a good amount of space to work with.  The reason why i thought planting the whole top half of the plant would be good is because about 2-3 weeks ago one of my plants in the set up some how broke from the base, rather than trying to fix it and have it regenerate itself i just cut her down and made a bunch of clones, all different sizes from small to very large and WOW did they root fast, especially the top which grew monster roots. i figured it would save me some space and some material instead of using 20 plus rockwool cubes i'd just use one. but thanks for the help i think im gonna take your advise and take a few cuttings from her till i get more cubes.  if anyone else has any info its greatly appreciated.. =)


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

Well heck man, if you got that many clones I'd try and root the top.  
Just thought you taking cuttings outa neccessity. I know smaller ones root easier than larger ones with branches.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 26, 2006)

Stop Posing Pos3r  = P


----------



## Poser (Oct 27, 2006)

hey thanks mutt.. yea also when you clone its a lot easier to clone if you remove all the fan leave and leave a cluster on top.. 
omniconsum3r - i cant help it.. thats why im called poser. =)


----------

